# Sailnet, this is SV Rafiki



## svRafiki (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello all!
Having browsed these forums for a good few months during research phase, I am now the proud owner of a 1985 Pearson 36-2; hull #30. I hope to be able to contribute to anyone's questions about these boats, and post pics of various projects I have coming up in the hope that it's useful. No doubt I'm also going to be asking for some help 
Chris


----------

